
Ask HN: What is the most reasonable theory on the origins of the universe? - elamje
I&#x27;m curious what reasonable alternatives of the universe&#x27;s origins you have heard besides a religious or big bang related narrative.
======
LeoSolaris
Reasonable? That there isn't a beginning. Time simply loops in localized
regions of spacetime, creating the impression of a start due to the
limitations on the speed of light.

I am relatively sure that the math is against that possiblity.

